
Thunderbolt Cable, RAID Available through Apple Store |  The Mac Observer - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/thunderbolt_cable_raid_available_through_apple_store/
======
Synaesthesia
Ooh, including target disk mode, nice.

